
Ask HN: How do you deal with irritating dumb coworker? - k0t0n0
How do you deal with a coworker? that keeps asking for your help on something. But never really listen to you. and keeps asking you the same question in different ways?<p>it&#x27;s really killing my productivity. plus its creates bad atmosphere.
======
tyingq
Couldn't you just ask them in a somewhat nicer tone?

 _" Hey, you seem to keep asking me the same question in different ways. I
feel like I've already provided the answer. But, you keep asking. So there
must be some misunderstanding here. What is it I haven't provided you?"_

~~~
partisan
It could be that OP is not really doing a good job of explaining. Calling the
coworker dumb is a red flag to me.

I had an employee who seemed to have trouble receiving my guidance. In his
case, there were several issues at play, his and mine. Ultimately, I found the
level at which I had to interact with him in order to get my message across. I
was assuming that he was where I was in the process of rationalizing the
solutions I was proposing. What I came to understand is that he didn't take
orders well. It just wasn't in him to do so. Instead, he was driven by
understanding why we were doing things a certain way.

I was frustrated by him and that never went away, but I knew that it was my
responsibility to get him to understand.

------
DoreenMichele
Instead of answering questions, I made one page tutorials for certain things.
When asked the same thing again, I emailed them the tutorial... Again, if
necessary.

------
dozzie
Have you talked to your manager? It's his/her job to straighten and resolve
such things, after all.

~~~
k0t0n0
not yet, I don't want to be the bad guy. but a nice suggestion. thanks

~~~
LifeQuestioner
Think you're either gonna have to say something to your co-workers, who may be
unaware they're doing this. Or that it's bothering you.

Or speak to your manager.

Or, accept this is the case and you don't want too, and help them with a
positive attitude.

